# Racking During Bulk ageing



## SPR (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi guys

I have lots of carbouys now full of wine and ageing. They have all had sulphites added at the last stage before storage and are all high end Winexpert etc kits. 

I was intending to just leave these for 6 months or longer before bottling but having read posts am I supposed to rack and resulphite every 3 months or so or can I just leave them? I am mainly talking about big reds as the whites are getting drunk while I am waiting for these!

They are in glass 23ltr carbouys with sealed silicon sold bungs ?

Appreciate your experience and comments on this


----------



## heatherd (Nov 26, 2015)

SPR said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have lots of carbouys now full of wine and ageing. They have all had sulphites added at the last stage before storage and are all high end Winexpert etc kits.
> 
> ...



My typical process would be to rack at the beginning of bulk aging, leave them alone during aging and clearing, then rack prior to bottling.

However, if you have a stubborn batch that won't clear on it's own, racking may clear it.

I leave airlocks on the whole time.


----------



## SPR (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Heatherd. So you don't add any extra sulphites or anything. Just leave well alone. That's what I Was thinking as I will probably filter before bottling. I was more concerned about it going off but hopefully sealed and should be ok


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 26, 2015)

SPR, I rack every 3 months in bulk aging, using a vacuum pump. At each racking I add a 1/8 tsp of K-Meta. Did this blindly for years. For the last 18 months I've used my Vinmetric 300 to check SO2 levels & have been very happy with my levels, rarely do I have to add more. Roy


----------



## richmke (Nov 26, 2015)

What Roy said. Except that I am blind. I should put the Vinmetric on my Christmas Wish List.


----------



## av8torx (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi, I'm a newbie as well. I am doing my first batch a winexperts Select Chilean Malbec. I am following the directions in the box. I am hearing that guys are aging their wines in a carboy for months before racking it again and then bottling The directions I'm following do not say to age in a carboy. What am I missing here? I do not want to have sediment in my wine bottles! Thanks Dave


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2015)

I also rack every 3 months and add sulfite as noted above. It gives you an opportunity to taste and adjust if necessary.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 29, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie as well. I am doing my first batch a winexperts Select Chilean Malbec. I am following the directions in the box. I am hearing that guys are aging their wines in a carboy for months before racking it again and then bottling The directions I'm following do not say to age in a carboy. What am I missing here? I do not want to have sediment in my wine bottles! Thanks Dave



Take a look at this link to get a good overview: https://winemakermag.com/blogs/making-your-kit-wine-shine-redeaux

There is no magic bullet; since antiquity, wines have been aged for months before drinking. We have not figured out a way around that!


----------



## barbiek (Nov 30, 2015)

I bulk age everything! Adding k meta every 3 mos even the quick dragon blood I bulk aged for 6 mos for the reasons Steve stated above and also don't really need to add clearing agent but I do anyway to get that sparkle


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 30, 2015)

heatherd said:


> My typical process would be to rack at the beginning of bulk aging, leave them alone during aging and clearing, then rack prior to bottling.
> 
> However, if you have a stubborn batch that won't clear on it's own, racking may clear it.
> 
> I leave airlocks on the whole time.



I agree with Heather. If there is only light sediment on the bottom that pretty much just looks like a light coating of dust why would you rack and reintroduce oxygen? This will only lead to Oxidation in some cases.At the onset of bulk aging, I would sulfite heavy and then leave it alone unless there was an incident where the bung fell off for a period of time or went dry.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 30, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie as well. I am doing my first batch a winexperts Select Chilean Malbec. I am following the directions in the box. I am hearing that guys are aging their wines in a carboy for months before racking it again and then bottling The directions I'm following do not say to age in a carboy. What am I missing here? I do not want to have sediment in my wine bottles! Thanks Dave


 
Your direction don't say to NOT age in a carboy, they simply want you to bottle the wine as fast as possible. There is a simple reason, the kit maker wants you to have an open carboy so you buy another kit. If they actually told you to NOT buy another kit for a year by letting the wine age, they would go out of business.

Marketing, not science.


----------



## av8torx (Nov 30, 2015)

I plan on buying a new kits every 2 months anyway! I get bottles for free so that's not an issue. I wonder how long I should age my wine before I open the first bottle?


----------



## SPR (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I have quiet a stash now ageing and from what I have read I think I am correct in saying that I can just add sulphite before putting into bulk ageing and then leave it sealed up unless I get lots of sediment dropping out? I think that sums it up

I am currently drinking Winexpert Australian Chardonnay which I have made as it's pretty good after a very short time while all the red ages as I am new to this and gagging to start enjoying it!!


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 1, 2015)

SPR said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. I have quiet a stash now ageing and from what I have read I think I am correct in saying that I can just add sulphite before putting into bulk ageing and then leave it sealed up unless I get lots of sediment dropping out? I think that sums it up
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently drinking Winexpert Australian Chardonnay which I have made as it's pretty good after a very short time while all the red ages as I am new to this and gagging to start enjoying it!!




That Aussie Chard starts to get good after 6 months of aging. At 9 months, it's even better. Another few months should make it really shine. 

There are very few things you can do to ruin a kit wine. Bulk aging (when done properly) isn't one of them. Don't be afraid to try it both ways - rack and dose every 3 months; and, dose going into bulk aging and when bottling only. I think the results will be the same. 

Just remember to monitor your air locks.


----------



## av8torx (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, Lets just say I just follow the winexpert kit directions! Aging the wine in bottles. I'm doing a Chilean Malbec. I plan on doing extra sulphates in half the batch. I plan on aging 15 bottles for over 2 years. The kit says the sulphates that come with the kit would be enough if you drink the wine before 6 months. The local Beer Nut business says I/m good up to 2 years with the kit sulphate amount. I guess what I am asking is if I just bottle as per the directions how much sulphate should I add and how long should I age the bottles? Is that clear as mud?


----------



## richmke (Dec 1, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Hi, Lets just say I just follow the winexpert kit directions! Aging the wine in bottles. I'm doing a Chilean Malbec.... The kit says the sulphates that come with the kit would be enough if you drink the wine before 6 months. ... I guess what I am asking is if I just bottle as per the directions how much sulphate should I add and how long should I age the bottles?



For a Malbec, you will want to wait a lot longer than 6 months to drink it.

Either: Follow the directions in Step 4 for extended aging (adding 1/4 tsp K-meta), or ...

At Step 5, bottling, do the following:
1) Rack 1/3 to a clean carboy
2) Add 1/4 tsp K-Meta
3) Rack the rest (leaving sediment)
4) Airlock the carboy
5) Wait a few days (let the K-Meta distribute)
6) Bottle

Wait at least 1 year (from the yeast pitch date), and then start sampling.

I prefer adding more k-meta at step 5 because I prefer racking off the sediment before bottling. Otherwise, you are likely to disturb the sediment during the bottling process (starting/stopping the flow with each bottle). That messes up your last few bottles. If you are going to rack before bottling, then you might as well dose it with k-meta at that time.


----------



## av8torx (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Quick question. I am on stage 2 on my winexperts malbec. I am at 0.998 SG I need to get it to 0.996 before proceeding to the stabilising and clearing stage. I tasted the wine right now and it tastes tart. Is that normal? I know I have a ways to go with the process. The grape juice right out of the box was sweet. Right now it just tastes like tart wine. I have been extra careful keeping everything sanitary. Thanks dave


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes, it is normal. The wine is VERY young and barely dry.

It was sweet out of the box due to all the sugars in the grape juice. Those have now been converted to alcohol. 

Keep moving forward, all sounds like it is going according to plan.


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 4, 2015)

Stage 2, meaning you've racked to a carboy correct? With luck you've also racked over some yeasty lees. Just let it sit there and hopefully watch the airlock bubble away! When activity ceases for a couple of days, check SG. What temperature? Like to be @75-80F. Dry should be @.990-.992 . Let set for a few days then, if there's a fair amount of lees, rack over and stabilize. TART is normal at this stage. Back sweeten to your taste and commence aging!!! The aging process itself will account for a few points of sweetness. In a year from now it'll be quite nice!  And yes I did say a year. That's my process anyway. Surprisingly I have gotten sediment even after 9 months..


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm a believer that if there is sediment on the bottom of your Carboy, then rack it. That junk don't help nothing and racking has little (or few or any) negatives.


----------



## av8torx (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks! The directions say after 10 days in stage two bring the SG to 0.996. If not there wait two more days to get there. Mine has been at around 68 to 70 degrees, hence the need for more time. I am following the directions and being extra sanitary so I will have faith it will taste good in time. I just was a tad surprized to see it taste tard. I like red wines. Any recommendations of good wine kits to go with? All I am doing is winexperts so far. The directions are very good! Dave


----------



## ErikM (Dec 4, 2015)

When I want to age a wine, I prefer bulk aging. I do not rack at all during bulk aging. Racking introduces too much risk of contamination and needless exposure to air (oxygen+). I do sulfite about every 4-6 months. When I do sulfite, its light (about 1/4 tsp), and I stir it in gently to keep exposure to air at a minimum.


----------



## Dhaynes (Dec 5, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Thanks! The directions say after 10 days in stage two bring the SG to 0.996. If not there wait two more days to get there. Mine has been at around 68 to 70 degrees, hence the need for more time. I am following the directions and being extra sanitary so I will have faith it will taste good in time. I just was a tad surprized to see it taste tard. I like red wines. Any recommendations of good wine kits to go with? All I am doing is winexperts so far. The directions are very good! Dave




A strategy that a lot of people have used to build up their wine cellar is to do a few quick drinking kits like the Island Mist or a white Vintners Reserve. This gives you something decent to drink while you wait for your more expensive kits and reds to age. The IM kits can be drunk a week or so after bottling but generally are better if you age them for 1-3 months. We like the Pom Zin and Black Raspberry Merlot. If you like sweeter wines the White Cranberry Pinot Gris is hard to beat.


----------



## Dhaynes (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry the tool created a duplicate post so I deleted the second post.


----------



## av8torx (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi, I found the online store House of Homebrew to be pretty good on prices for kits. Does anyone have a good recommendation on where to get wine kits?


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 5, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Hi, I found the online store House of Homebrew to be pretty good on prices for kits. Does anyone have a good recommendation on where to get wine kits?



Check out our sponsors: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/sponsors/

I have been very pleased with "Brew and Wine Supply." Many people have raved over "Label Peelers."

In many cases, you need to add an item to your cart to see the actual sales price (significantly lower than the advertised price).


----------



## David219 (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you think the "tart" you are tasting might be CO2 still in suspension?

When I first started making kit wine, I followed the instructions exactly, thinking that by following the instructions that closely, I would end up with the highest quality end product. As many have stated, the kit manufacturers are marketing to a public that often sees speed to completion as a positive selling point. Plus it frees up carboys for them to sell more kits.

When I started bulk aging in carboys, I found my wines were much more still. No matter how aggressively I degassed my wines prior to this time, and at whatever ambient temperature, my early attempts all retained a slight amount of CO2. I think this is a less talked about benefit of bulk aging.

And since I've added an all in one vacuum pump and a Vadai 23L barrel to the process, my wines are perfectly still and clear (to my eye...I haven't filtered a kit wine yet) at bottling.

Good luck! Patience will be rewarded in the end...


----------



## av8torx (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks! Do you think bulk aging in a carboy vs in the bottles will yield a better quality of the wine? I am going to use my drill and stir the CO2 out tomorrow. I would like to think these kit companies want you to produce a good wine so you'll come back for more. I guess I could buy a few more carboys and store my wines in those for a while before bottling. My friend says KISS ( keep it simple...) with these kits. There is always a way to tweak anything.


----------



## heatherd (Dec 5, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Thanks! Do you think bulk aging in a carboy vs in the bottles will yield a better quality of the wine? I am going to use my drill and stir the CO2 out tomorrow. I would like to think these kit companies want you to produce a good wine so you'll come back for more. I guess I could buy a few more carboys and store my wines in those for a while before bottling. My friend says KISS ( keep it simple...) with these kits. There is always a way to tweak anything.



More carboys is the solution to every winemaking problem!!

When I first started I bottle aged more than bulk aged, now I do more bulk aging. There are benefits of bulk aging, in that the wine clears and degasses itself during that time. Plus I can add oak and tannins while bulk aging. Also it allows me to easily sample from the carboy. I think even if you bulk age for three months it is beneficial.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 5, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Thanks! Do you think bulk aging in a carboy vs in the bottles will yield a better quality of the wine? I am going to use my drill and stir the CO2 out tomorrow. I would like to think these kit companies want you to produce a good wine so you'll come back for more. I guess I could buy a few more carboys and store my wines in those for a while before bottling. My friend says KISS ( keep it simple...) with these kits. There is always a way to tweak anything.



Yeah, it is a real tradeoff between bulk aging time and winemaking throughput (for a given number of carboys). I do not have much room, so I am limited to four carboys. I have settled on a system where I can start a new wine every month, and still bulk age each wine for about 3 mos. I degas under vacuum to speed things ups, and this seems to be a sufficient bulk aging time. I then age in the bottle, giving a total of 18 mos. (Now that I have built up a pretty good stock, I am slowing down production and bulk aging longer.)


----------



## av8torx (Dec 5, 2015)

Ok Maybe I should get a few more carboys. Do you think plastic is ok? The big questions I have are: How much and how often to add sulphates in the carboy? Do you need to top off the carboy ( with similar wine) when aging? Do you use an airlock or solid bung? What is a good vacuum to get and do you use it on a topped off carboy and for how long? My KISS principle is going out the window!!!


----------



## David219 (Dec 5, 2015)

The wine won't further de-gas in the bottle...that is one HUGE difference with bulk aging, IMO. My experience (30+ kits) has been that bottling when the instructions said I COULD bottle equated to slightly gassy wine, regardless of how long I waited to drink it.
Prior to getting my barrel and after noticing the gassiness of my wines as I followed the bottling timeline exactly as the kit instructions recommended, I went to a rough schedule of 5-7 days in primary fermentation (based on SG readings), racked to complete fermentation for around 15 days (also based on SG), degassed/added KMeta and sorbate and let sit for three weeks, then racked again (adding additional KMeta) to further clear and de-gas for another 50 days. So around 90 days from start of fermentation to bottling.
When I got my barrel, I began to extend the bulk aging out further...and invested in a Vinmetrica to test SO2 levels.

Time is your friend in achieving well de-gassed wine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 5, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Ok Maybe I should get a few more carboys. Do you think plastic is ok? The big questions I have are: How much and how often to add sulphates in the carboy? Do you need to top off the carboy ( with similar wine) when aging? Do you use an airlock or solid bung? What is a good vacuum to get and do you use it on a topped off carboy and for how long? My KISS principle is going out the window!!!



Sure, plastic is fine, IMHO. 
You could safely add 1/4 tsp of sulfite (note spelling) every 3 mos.
Yes, you need to top off carboy to minimize oxidation.
Either airlock or solid bung is fine once wine is degassed. I use an airlock.
I don't know my exact vacuum, but I believe it is in the 27-28 inHg range (gauge pressure). I do this for ~1/2 hour, while agitating (i.e.. shaking) a half-full carboy.

NOTE: I had originally stated "27-28 psi range (gauge pressure)." However, Stickman (see below) pointed out that this was nonsense. I meant, as he pointed out, "27-28 inHg range (gauge pressure)."


----------



## stickman (Dec 5, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know my exact vacuum, but I believe it is in the 27-28 psi range (gauge pressure). I do this for ~1/2 hour, while agitating (i.e.. shaking) a half-full carboy.



27 psig is a deep vacuum, I think you you mean 27 inHg


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 5, 2015)

stickman said:


> 27 psig is a deep vacuum, I think you you mean 27 inHg



You are absolutely correct! I did mean 27 inHg. 27 psig is not a deep vacuum, it is, in fact, a physical impossibility! I will fix it in the original and reference you.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 5, 2015)

If this helps at all - i have found that 4 in. of vacuum can and will collapse a plastic carboy, using the allinonewinepump.


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 6, 2015)

Av8torx, before U go out and buy a bunch of plastic carboys U need to think where ur wine making is taking U. Many of us have gone to a vacuum pump, like the All In One, so we don't have to lift our carboys. Also degassing with vacuum has made a big difference in my wines. And bottling is so much easier too. You cannot degas in a plastic carboy. (Don't ask me how I know). Just a thought. Roy


----------



## av8torx (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks! Great info. I guess if I get serious with this wine making I need a few glass carboys! Buy the time I buy all this stuff my wine will only cost 30$ a bottle!!! Can you age in carboy without a vacuum pump? My friend said he tried to age in a carboy and had the oxidation ruin his batch. He probably didn't top off the carboy or add sulfites. What type of sulfite do you add? I think I have some that also can be used as a sanitizer.


----------



## richmke (Dec 6, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Buy the time I buy all this stuff my wine will only cost 30$ a bottle!!!



But then each additional batch is much cheaper.



> Can you age in carboy without a vacuum pump?



Yes. The vacuum pump helps with racking, but you can wait to buy it. Just buy glass carboys in the meantime for when you can splurge on the pump.



> What type of sulfite do you add?



Potassium Metabisulfite. Otherwise abbreviate here as K-Meta, with "k" being the symbol for Potassium.



> I think I have some that also can be used as a sanitizer.



Yes, but I use the cheaper form of Sodium Metabisulfite for sanitation purposes.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 6, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Thanks! Great info. I guess if I get serious with this wine making I need a few glass carboys! Buy the time I buy all this stuff my wine will only cost 30$ a bottle!!! Can you age in carboy without a vacuum pump? My friend said he tried to age in a carboy and had the oxidation ruin his batch. He probably didn't top off the carboy or add sulfites. What type of sulfite do you add? I think I have some that also can be used as a sanitizer.



Absolutely, you an age without having a vacuum pump. You put your finger on the two steps to minimize oxidation: top off your carboy, and add sulfites. (And make sure your airlocks are filled!)

We almost all use potassium metabisulfite ("k-meta"). It is available as a powder. Yes, it can be used as a sanitizer if you make a strong solution of it.


----------



## av8torx (Dec 6, 2015)

Great! Thanks The only thing is this my first batch of wine. I hate to pour store bought wine into my carboy to top it off! Oh well! Do you think 1/4 tsp will be enough to age it for a while? Also I was wondering what temperature and how long to age it in the carboy? Is it ok to use a plastic carboy? I was curious how you add the Sulphite? Do you stir it in or just add a little bit as you siphon over to the new carboy? Thanks for all the help, Dave


----------



## av8torx (Dec 11, 2015)

At what temperature should you bulk age? I am planning on only bulk aging for 3 to 6 months before bottling mostly to allow the sediment to settle one more time. I am going to use an airlock while it ages. I have a choice between 50 ish and 70ish degrees as places to age my wine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Dave


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 12, 2015)

av8torx said:


> At what temperature should you bulk age? I am planning on only bulk aging for 3 to 6 months before bottling mostly to allow the sediment to settle one more time. I am going to use an airlock while it ages. I have a choice between 50 ish and 70ish degrees as places to age my wine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks Dave




To use this time to allow the wine to release CO2 naturally, I would err on the higher side of that spectrum.


----------



## av8torx (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks. Would keeping an airlock on for a few months be a bad idea?


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 12, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Thanks. Would keeping an airlock on for a few months be a bad idea?



No, not at all. That is what most of us do. And it is more or less what you have to do until the wine is degassed. (After that, you can switch to a solid bung if that pleases you.)


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 12, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Great! Thanks The only thing is this my first batch of wine. I hate to pour store bought wine into my carboy to top it off! Oh well! Do you think 1/4 tsp will be enough to age it for a while? Also I was wondering what temperature and how long to age it in the carboy? Is it ok to use a plastic carboy? I was curious how you add the Sulphite? Do you stir it in or just add a little bit as you siphon over to the new carboy? Thanks for all the help, Dave



I warm up @1cup of distilled/bottled water or some of the wine and dissolve 1/4 tsp for 6 gallon then add it in as you are racking to help distribute. I rackover in 3 month intervals and have had no problems with too much/too little. Plastic may be ok for the short term but most prefer glass. Many use cheaper store boughts to top off. Better than water. Cool temp preferred over warm for aging. All under airlock to allow CO2 to vent. You should be just fine


----------



## av8torx (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the great advice! I really am enjoying this new hobby. Right now my Malbec is in the stabilising and clearing stage. My airlock seems like it never bubbles. During the bulk aging period I am planning 3 to 6 months. Will there be much degassing occuring? I was just going to put 1/4 tsp in as I rack to the glass carboy. After 3 to 6 months I am going to bottle. Do you think I should add more sulphites before I bottle? Suphites were added during the stablizing and clearing stage already. That would be 3 additions of sulphite. My gut feeling is my wine has enough suplhites before I bottle.


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 13, 2015)

Your fermentation is done at this stage. The occasional bubble thru the airlock will come from CO2 making it's way out of solution. You'd do best to pre-dissolve anything to be added to your product. That way you are sure it will ALL incorporate. If you read various articles on aging wines, I think you'll see reference to the @3 month time period for racking and/or treating. The sulfite will dissipate, not accumulate. Again, you may be surprised that you can still get sediment dropping out well into 6 months. If you plan on bottling at the end of a 3month time period, you may want to sulfite about a week prior to bottling. Not a hard-fast rule, but it's a step I take and I've had no problems thus far. You seem to be on the right track. The last BEST ingredient to add,,,,,, Time!!!


----------



## av8torx (Dec 14, 2015)

I was thinking about bulk aging for 6 months but didn't want to add so many sulphites. When the wine is in the bottle for years no extra sulphites are required. Is the reason for the sulphites every 3 months due to the introduction of air while being racked? Does the airlock prevent oxygen from hurting the wine especially if its topped off? D


----------



## NorCal (Dec 14, 2015)

The free sulfites get bound during the bulk aging process, so yes adding a little along the way and before bottling is necessary. The amount added is not as much as you would think, compared to other foods we commonly eat; dried fruits.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 14, 2015)

av8torx said:


> Is the reason for the sulphites every 3 months due to the introduction of air while being racked? Does the airlock prevent oxygen from hurting the wine especially if its topped off? D



An airlock greatly reduces the influx of O2 into the wine. However, O2 is soluble in water, and so some O2 can migrate through the airlock. Thus, you need to protect you wine against oxidation (by using sulfites) during bulk aging.


----------



## av8torx (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Guys, Not to drive you crazy with this bulk aging thing but my directions say this: NOTE: If you are not bottling at this 
time you must remove the bung 
and airlock and replace them with 
a solid rubber or silicone bung. This 
will help to prevent oxidation until 
you do bottle. If you intend to leave 
the wine in the carboy longer than 
one month, you will need to top 
it up to within 2 inches (about the 
width of two fingers) from the bottom of the solid bung with a 
similar wine. Alternatively, you can transfer the finished wine 
to a smaller vessel to eliminate any headspace and reduce 
the danger of oxidation. If you wish to filter your wine, you 
should do it now, immediately prior to bottling.
Is that only for short term storage with no extra sulphites?


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, if it pleases you to follow the directions of your kit, then do so!
If it pleases you to follow the advice that you have gotten on this forum, then follow that advice.


----------



## barbiek (Dec 15, 2015)

I never use a solid bunge, I always use an airlock making sure it's filled with kmeta solution to the optimal level and replacing my plastic carboys with glass over time so I can make the purchase of an all in one! Maybe sometime next year I'll be a proud owner! But until then I leave my wine degass and clear by aging in carboy you can't go wrong by aging in carboy! And to answer your question yes I think that must be it, cuz if you were to add some the solid bunge would blow off


----------



## Dhaynes (Dec 15, 2015)

I tried solid bungs for awhile but had trouble with them somehow working themselves loose and having to reseat them. I've switched back to using air locks two years ago and haven't had any problems.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 15, 2015)

Changes in temp and air pressure in the Carboy can, and do, work a solid bung loose. The greatest danger to your wine when using an airlock is forgetting to check you wines regularly and having the liquid in the airlock evaporate on you. 

In either situation, O2 is your enemy.


----------



## av8torx (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, Just curious... If I am going to age some bottles for say 5 to 10 years would 1/4 tsp of Kmeta be sufficient to age that long? I am adding 1/4 tsp Kmeta before I carboy age for 3 months and then I was going to add another 1/4 tsp kmeta before bottling. I was wondering if that is enough or too much? Also another question. I have a carboy of cab that is in second stage fermentation. We left for a few days and the temp in our house was allowed to cool down to around 58 degrees. The SG is right around .998. I need it to get to .996 before going to the clarification stage. I was wondering if the yeast remaining will continue to ferment now that the temp is back up in the house.


----------



## barbiek (Dec 30, 2015)

If you plan on aging that long I would test the S02 level.The rule of thumb is 1/4 tsp per 5/6 gal before bottling but aging that long I would make sure there is sufficient amounts and also consider buying long term aging corks and as far as the sg it may have stalled warm it and keep fingers crossed


----------



## I3igDmsu (Jan 14, 2016)

I completed bulk aging for 1 year and just bottled last night. How long should I let the wine age in the bottle before drinking? It was good out of the carboy just unsure if it needs to sit and age in the bottle too.


----------



## TonyR (Jan 14, 2016)

What kind of wine? Some should be aged longer ( heavy reds). If it tasted good to you that is all that is important. I always let mine sit for a few weeks at least after I bottle. But again if it taste good to you drink it, just keep a few bottles for a few more years to see how it is then


----------



## I3igDmsu (Jan 15, 2016)

It is a mezza luna red. I also noticed last night there is about 1/8" of sediment in each of the bottles. Is this okay?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 15, 2016)

- That is a lot of sediment, but if this is wine that is a year old, you should be ok. This is why they make decanters. Just store the bottle straight up for a week or so (before you drink it) so that the sediment settles to the bottom of the bottle. Carefully uncork and gently pour into the decanter, leaving the sediment behind in the bottle. Enjoy.

- I have sometimes popped a cork that was less than a day old. When the wine is ready, it is ready. If good in the carboy, then it should be good in the bottle. For most wines, ageing only improves things (up to a point). Enjoy!


----------



## TallTexan (Jan 31, 2016)

*waited an extra month to top off...worries?*

I have a batch of WE Angel Blanco that was clear by the estimated timeline on the kit directions. It has been kept in carboy under airlock and the airlock monitored to insure that the fluid level in the airlock was never too low. Although kit directions say to "top off" and insert a solid bung if waiting over a month to bottle (once it has cleared...which it did by day 14 after stabilizing), it was kept under airlock and not topped off until about 4 1/2 to 5 weeks past that 14 day mark. It was then racked to a clean carboy and topped off, requiring 3 (750 ml) bottles of similar wine to reach a level 2 inches below the bung. The wine used for topping off is a Riesling that I made, which had K meta 1/4 tsp per 6 gallons added prior to bottling. I have made many wine kits, including Angel Blanco, but have always bottled within 30 days of clearing and have never topped off. I intend to bottle within a week or two. This wine is to be served at a wedding reception this summer, and I am uneasy about having waited so long to top off. Should I be concerned? If so, what kinds of things should I be alert for as regards the quality of the finished product? Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2016)

If I have understood correctly, you had a wine with 3 bottle's worth of headspace, under airlock, for 4.5 to 5 weeks. I think your wine will be just fine. One consideration is whether it was degassed. The gassier it had been during that time, the better off you will have been. Also, when you stabilized, I assume this meant you added k-meta. K-meta will help prevent oxidation. 

But, bottom line, how does it taste? If it tastes fine, it is fine! If tastes oxidized, then you have a problem. (Personally, I would doubt it will be oxidized!)


----------



## TallTexan (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, your understanding is correct. The wine tastes great, so I will not worry. Thank you for your response!


----------

